# egresado



## Marcia

Hello!
Do you know how can I say "egresado"? 
This word is used in my country to defined somebody who finish his/her major but  does not have the university degree.


----------



## cuchuflete

Marcia said:
			
		

> Do you know how can I say "egresado"?
> This word is used in my country to defined somebody who finish his/her major but does not have the university degree.



Hola Marcia,
Bienvenida a los foros.  Estás en el foro English Only.  Voy a trasladar tu duda al foro de Vocabulario ES/EN.

No hace falta repetir la pregunta.

Un saludo,
Cuchflete


----------



## moira

I think it is *graduate*.


----------



## te gato

moira said:
			
		

> I think it is *graduate*.


I agree..
at least that is what it says in the Wordreference Dictionary..
egresado
*egresar* _vi LAm (terminar la escuela)_ to leave school
_(los estudios universitarios)_ to graduate

- Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe

tg


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Marcia,

Que yo sepa no tenemos tal palabra en inglés. When we say *graduate* we generally understand that the person has received the appropriate degree.

Perhaps I'm unclear on the concept: Why would someone have completed their studies but not have received a degree? If it means that they have not completed part of the degree requirements outside of their major, then we would not call them a *graduate* and as far as I know we do not have a special word to indicate such a state.

On the other hand, we do have courses of study which lead to *certificates* of one sort or another but which are not a college or university degree. Some colleges or universities have shorter *certificate* programs in specialties, but we would not call those people *graduates* of that college or university. *He earned a certificate in paralegal studies* ... etc.


----------



## Chaucer

Marcia said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Do you know how can I say "egresado"?
> This word is used in my country to defined somebody who finish his/her major but  does not have the university degree.



*Egresado * means *graduated-graduate*, but *non-graduate * to you. How do _*you* _ say *graduated-graduate* then?

Interested.


----------



## te gato

Bear with me please...

I'm wondering if it would be along the lines of an 'Under-Graduate'..???

tg


----------



## lainyn

No, because an undergrad is _in the process of completing_ his or her degree, so that doesn't work. A person who has completed his/her major would in almost ALL cases also have completed his/her degree. However, if he or she decides not to finish the degree program, we call him/her a *(college) drop-out*.


----------



## Phryne

lainyn said:
			
		

> No, because an undergrad is _in the process of completing_ his or her degree, so that doesn't work. A person who has completed his/her major would in almost ALL cases also have completed his/her degree. However, if he or she decides not to finish the degree program, we call him/her a *(college) drop-out*.



The whole post is quite puzzling to me, because in any case "un egresado" *must have* some sort of degree. I understand "egresado" as "graduate". I think Marcia should explain a little better what they understand in Guatelama as "finishing a major". 

saludos


----------



## te gato

lainyn said:
			
		

> No, because an undergrad is _in the process of completing_ his or her degree, so that doesn't work. A person who has completed his/her major would in almost ALL cases also have completed his/her degree. However, if he or she decides not to finish the degree program, we call him/her a *(college) drop-out*.


Hey lainyn;
I know..I was kinda' grasping at straws...completing your major gets you a degree..I ain't that back-woods  
Major
Under-graduate
Postgraduate
Graduates
Bachelor
tg


----------



## palomdra

egresado, da. 
 (Del part. de egresar). 
 1. m. y f. Am. Persona que sale de un establecimiento docente después de haber terminado sus estudios. 

I think it is a graduate, maybe it's the Spanish word to avoid distinguishing between "licenciado" and "diplomado", does it make any sense to you?


----------



## blimpa

I will give you guys the example I have in my country, Bolivia. 
An "egresado" is somebody who has completed his/her major, but has not finished his/her thesis yet. So, you are an "egresado" until you defend your thesis...then, once you have defended it, you are a "licenciado". 
Just to answer palomdra's question, a "diplomado" would be some clases you take in a MBA for example, but not the whole MBA...then, you would be a diplomado in the subjects you have taken. 

Anyways, I hope this helps. By the way, I have opted to use (and with the translations I do here, people understand them) "graduate" for an "egresado" and "bachelor" for "licenciado".


----------



## dixza

Puedes traducir EGRESADO como graduated (I graduated from University of California Berkeley in 2007) 
si necesitas decir TITULADO puedes traducirlo como Professional Licensed
por si acaso TÍTULO= Qualification letter.
Esto he aprendido despues de leer muchos, hilos pero aun resulta confuso por la direfencia en los sistemas educativos de cada país.

Saludos a todos. 
DIXZA---shi rikasu te gak nea lee---


----------



## puesiesque

I know exactly what you mean by "egresado" but it is not used in that sense at all in the United States. For some advanced degrees, like a Ph.D., you do have the *informal* title of ABD (All But Dissertation), which means that you have completed all your coursework as well as taken your qualifying exams. When you are ABD, all you need to do is write your dissertation (err... that's the hardest part!) until you get your degree. 

Usually, once you're ABD you are qualified to teach undergraduate college classes, but cannot become a professor until of course you actually have a Ph.D. 

I don't think there is an equivalent for undergraduate degrees, however. And I don't know if this applies to degrees where you don't have to write a dissertation.


----------



## UUBiker

This is a perfect example of where context is crucial.


----------



## CABARET

Entiendo la duda perfectamente y la comparto porque no ha sido aclarada.
Pondré mi caso como ejemplo, para ver si alguien nos puede ayudar:
Yo terminé mi licenciatura, hice el servicio social, hice la tesis, presenté examen profesional y todo lo que la institución pedía. Sin embargo no soy licenciada porque no he PAGADO para que me den el diploma.
No soy "graduated".
No soy "bachelor"
No soy "dropped out".
That´s the missing word. What am I?
No sé qué poner en mi currículum.
Saludos.
La egresada.


----------



## dixza

que tal si le pones que eres GRAUDATED* con una nota de traducción:
Note: Degree Certificate in process.


----------



## CABARET

Gracias Dixza. Me gusta.
Además me das una idea buena. Llenarlo todo de notas con *s.
Viene mucho por mi tipo de trabajo.
Saludos.


----------



## voltape

These degrees are a dear headache!!!  Asi es en el Peru:   Cuando terminas tus estudios universitarios (5 anos por lo menos) eres un egresado.   Luego (posiblemente meses despues)  presentas una tesis, y te dan el GRADO ACADEMICO de Bachiller.  Que como vemos, solo es un grado academico y no es titulo professional.  O sea que solo te sirve en el ambito academico, p. ej. para sacar una maestría.  De hecho, hay muchos con maestrias y posible doctorados, y no pueden ejercer.    Para poder ejecer tienes que hacer otra tesis  (posiblemente meses despues), y tal vez un servicio civil, segun la especialidad, y por fin te dan el TITULO PROFESIONAL DE LICENCIADO.   Solo asi puedes ejercer tu profesion, seas ingeniero, contador, abogado, medico, etc.  (Pero primero tienes que colegiarte).    Para mi, p.ej.  "CERTIFICADO DE EGRESADO" es "CERTIFICATE OF COMPLETION OF STUDIES"


----------



## felipe555

blimpa said:


> I will give you guys the example I have in my country, Bolivia.
> An "egresado" is somebody who has completed his/her major, but has not finished his/her thesis yet. So, you are an "egresado" until you defend your thesis...then, once you have defended it, you are a "licenciado".
> Just to answer palomdra's question, a "diplomado" would be some clases you take in a MBA for example, but not the whole MBA...then, you would be a diplomado in the subjects you have taken.
> 
> Anyways, I hope this helps. By the way, I have opted to use (and with the translations I do here, people understand them) "graduate" for an "egresado" and "bachelor" for "licenciado".



I completly agree with you, in Chile is something very similar, once you finish your studies, you're EGRESADO, but you miss to "defender la tésis", so, once you "defiendes tu tésis" and you approved you'll be TITULADO  (graduated).

Saludos from Chile


----------



## voltape

Phryne said:


> The whole post is quite puzzling to me, because in any case "un egresado" *must have* some sort of degree. I understand "egresado" as "graduate". I think Marcia should explain a little better what they understand in Guatelama as "finishing a major".
> 
> saludos


 
Well, again I am at it.  In Peru, strange as it may seem, when you finish your career, you just finished it and only receive the Constancia de Egresado (a certificate you have studied all the courses, but you can't do anything with it).  Then you have to obtain your bachiller (you can teach or do secondary work) and only when you obtain your Licenciatura you are a full professional.  After that, you can get a Master's degre or a Doctorate.
If you are not a Licenciado you are not considered a full professional (as opposed to other countries where you complete your studies and get the bachelor degree and you are a professional.  It's awful to translate diplomas.


----------



## guaild

Interesting thread. Here in Mexico we also call "egresado" someone who completed an undergraduate or graduate degree in a specific university, not necessarily someone who hasn't actually received their degree for some reason. So we would say, "X es un egresado de la universidad Y". In English an equivalent might be, "X is a Y university graduate". Would it also be correct to say, "X is a Y university *alumnus*"? I have heard the term used more often in the plural, as in "Alumni association".
Just to complicate things a bit. Cheers!


----------



## voltape

guaild said:


> Interesting thread. Here in Mexico we also call "egresado" someone who completed an undergraduate or graduate degree in a specific university, not necessarily someone who hasn't actually received their degree for some reason. So we would say, "X es un egresado de la universidad Y". In English an equivalent might be, "X is a Y university graduate". Would it also be correct to say, "X is a Y university *alumnus*"? I have heard the term used more often in the plural, as in "Alumni association".
> Just to complicate things a bit. Cheers!



In this "drama" of finding the English word for "egresado" I'll continue my intervention, from a Peruvian viewpoint.  If I translate "egresado" as "graduate" then the other way around should be valid, e.i., a "graduate" should be an "egresado".  But a "graduate" would  be understood as  (and more probably be translated as) "graduado".   Now, in Peru, a graduado is somebody who has received a  "grado" (a degree), not merely one who has just completed all the curriculum of studies.  Aside from all you have learned, completion of the studies is practically useless in Peru.  You have still to obtain the ACADEMIC DEGREE OF "BACHILLER" - which is purely academic and -going to extremes- is practically useless outside the University.  You can teach there, you can do research, you can pursue a Master Degree or a Ph.D.   But you cannot practice your career in the "outside" world.  For that, you will have to earn the TITLE OF LICENCIADO.  Only as a Licenciado you can practice your career in the "real world".    - To summarize, first you are "egresado" then you get the Academic Degree (Bachiller)  and finally the Title of (Titulo)
This is curious:  there was someone I  heard about who completed his studies (egresado) - Then obtained the Bachiller - then went to Europe or the USA and obtained the Master and Ph.D. degrees in the  best universities in the world.  And he  stayed around there and became a very important professional.  Then suddenly he came to Peru and found he  could not practice here because he had not the TITULO PROFESIONAL -  And so the eminent Ph.D. of whom I'm talking about had to go back to the Peruvian University and perhaps sit with guys who could be his children (or grandchildren) to obtain the coveted TITULO DE LICENCIADO.

Universities here give you the CERTIFICADO DE EGRESADO when you complete your studies.   I usually translate it as "CERTIFICATE OF COMPLETION OF STUDIES"


----------



## pachanga7

Son bien interesantes estos matices. En inglés ofrezco el siguiente:

degree candidate
enrolled student

Estas palabras no indican en qué fase académica estará el pobre sin nombre, pero sí indican un alumno "in good standing" es decir, no se retira de los estudios, ni lo suspendieron. Sigue estudiando. Aparte de eso hay que explicar con más palabras, por. ej.:  I have finished all my coursework but still have to complete/defend my thesis before I can graduate. Normalmente no se va a dar ningún diploma sin la tesis u otro proyecto de graduación, en caso de que lo exigen: si se requiere para uno, se requiere para todos. 

De hecho, todas las licenciaturas de 4 años de mi país, que yo sepa, tampoco son títulos profesionales. Aunque se consigue ciertos trabajos así, para ejercerse como médico, contador, ingeniero, abogado, hay que sacar primero un título adicional, un "professional degree" de otros tres+ años además de aprobarse en varios examenes.

pachanga7


----------



## voltape

Si, Felipe, pero que conste que en el Peru no se puede pasar de EGRESADO a LICENCIADO.   - La ruta es EGRESADO - BACHILLER - LICENCIADO. (cosa que suele tomar años y dinero)


----------



## darkmilonguero

Creo que acá hay una confusión ya que el término "egresado" significa distintas cosas en diferentes países. En Argentina, "egresar" significa "graduarse". Por ej., "ser egresado de la Universidad de Buenos Aires" significa que uno obtuvo el diploma correspondiente, ya sea en una carrera de grado o de posgrado. También se utiliza mucho la palabra "egresado" para referirse a quienes complenta la escuela secundaria. Por ejemplo, "viaje de egresados" es el viaje de placer que los jóvenes realizan para festejar que han completado la escuela secundaria.

En general yo uso "_graduated from"_ para el caso de estudios universitarios. Y para el caso de estudios secundarios, pongo algo así como "_secondary education completed at XXX High School"_. En inglés americano también se usa "*high-school graduate*".


----------



## Cuatro lunas

Gracias a todas/os por sus detallados aportes. Da gusto este foro.

Otro detalle en Chile. Yo completé todos los requisitos de mi carrera (cursos, práctica, defensa de tesis) y tengo dos certificados:

Licenciado, que corresponde al grado académico y me habilita para trabajar en una universidad por ejemplo.

Psicóloga, que corresponde al título profesional y me permite ejercer como psicóloga clínica, educacional, etc.


Creo que egresado/a podría traducirse como bachellor candidate.

Al menos me coincide con la nomenclatura chilena porque cuando alguien está haciendo un doctorado y le han aprobado su proyecto de título (en el segundo año) decimos que es candidato/a a doctor/a. ¿Esto sería PhD candidate? Sólo por curiosidad.

Saludos


----------



## Cuatro lunas

cubaMania said:


> Hola Marcia,
> 
> Que yo sepa no tenemos tal palabra en inglés. When we say *graduate* we generally understand that the person has received the appropriate degree.
> 
> Perhaps I'm unclear on the concept: Why would someone have completed their studies but not have received a degree? If it means that they have not completed part of the degree requirements outside of their major, then we would not call them a *graduate* and as far as I know we do not have a special word to indicate such a state.
> 
> On the other hand, we do have courses of study which lead to *certificates* of one sort or another but which are not a college or university degree. Some colleges or universities have shorter *certificate* programs in specialties, but we would not call those people *graduates* of that college or university. *He earned a certificate in paralegal studies* ... etc.



Hola, ¡13 años después!
Lo que cubaMania llama certificate in XXX probablemente corresponde a lo que en Chile llamamos estudios técnicos, que son carreras cortas (generalmente dos años) impartidas por institutos especializados, no universitarios. Existen de muchos tipos, por ejemplo, técnico/a dental, auxiliar de enfermería, contador/a, auxiliar de párvulos, mecánico/a automotriz, etc.

Saludos


----------



## voltape

Cuatro lunas said:


> Gracias a todas/os por sus detallados aportes. Da gusto este foro.
> 
> Otro detalle en Chile. Yo completé todos los requisitos de mi carrera (cursos, práctica, defensa de tesis) y tengo dos certificados:
> 
> Licenciado, que corresponde al grado académico y me habilita para trabajar en una universidad por ejemplo.
> 
> Psicóloga, que corresponde al título profesional y me permite ejercer como psicóloga clínica, educacional, etc.
> 
> 
> Creo que egresado/a podría traducirse como bachellor candidate.
> 
> Al menos me coincide con la nomenclatura chilena porque cuando alguien está haciendo un doctorado y le han aprobado su proyecto de título (en el segundo año) decimos que es candidato/a a doctor/a. ¿Esto sería PhD candidate? Sólo por curiosidad.
> 
> Saludos


hola Cuatro Lunas -  En el Perú "Licenciado" es el titulo profesional, o sea que si eres Psicóloga, quiere decir que has recibido la Licenciatura en Psicología.    Lo que llaman Licenciado en Chile es el Bachiller peruano, por lo que  veo.  O sea que en tu caso:
Bachiller en Psicologia, que corresponde al grado académico y me habilita para trabajar en una universidad por ejemplo.
Licenciada en Psicologia,   que corresponde al título profesional y me permite ejercer como psicóloga clínica, educacional, etc.  (pero antes de poder ejercer, el Licenciado en Psicología debe inscribirse en el Colegio de Psicólogos)


----------



## voltape

Y una recomendación general-  veo que hay varios foristas que están consultando diccionarios para definir palabras como los grados universitarios. Mi consejo es que el tema de estudios es algo para lo que los diccionarios no sirven, ya que cada pais tiene su propia nomenclatura.


----------



## User With No Name

voltape said:


> Mi consejo es que el tema de estudios es algo para lo que los diccionarios no sirven, ya que cada pais tiene su propia nomenclatura.



Exactamente.


----------

